# Showing picture files on LGSmartTV



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

I use pin drives in my USB port and I have music and videos on it and pictures but the pictures won’t show up full size, very small picture in the middle of the screen. How do I enlarge to a full screen?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Varies by TV. Some only display the photos at their native resolution and don't scale to fit the screen.


----------

